# dont know where the hell i am??????



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

does anybody else get a really strong feeling of not knowing where they are????
Today it is really bad for me...thoughts keep going round in my head like"where am i, who am i, what is this world??"
Everything seems so friggin weird...doing my head in.
When will this ever go away!!!!

please tell me someone else gets this, coz im really scared.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Your memories state who you are, so if you have something along the lines of brain fog or something else which had limited your long-term/short-term memory, you will click on that you can't remember/don't know who you are. It will come back after recovery


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeh but do tou ever get the feeling that you dont know where you are???

and thankyou for replying!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL.... I totally miss read you loads there... lol bless me.

yah... course... I have it all the time... kinda funky after awhile because you don't know where you'll end up! It has never really upset me tho because i've lived with it all my life... I was lucky to find out i had it in the first place! Must me so many people with it who don't know they have, they just assume it's there peak IQ.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

its really scary!!!!!!!! i wake up in the morning, look around and think"whos house is this??where am i??"

kinda got that feeling now aswell!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, as if you've slept over someone elses house, i've not had that many times. The internet/computers will disconnect you.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

thankyou for replying to my posts, not many people have!!!
do you have dp or dr or both????


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

singer24 said:


> does anybody else get a really strong feeling of not knowing where they are????
> Today it is really bad for me...thoughts keep going round in my head like"where am i, who am i, what is this world??"
> Everything seems so friggin weird...doing my head in.
> When will this ever go away!!!!
> ...


I've been getting this a lot and it affects my sense of direction especially when i drive. 
It does my head in too


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i have this alllll the time darling.

It really sucks but logically i KNOW that i have been here before in a different mind set. So i just ignore it and hold onto the KNOWING that it is just my perception and the place is real and just the same. Just hold onto that thought when ur mind starts going "where am i, who am i" etc, im guilty of it, but then just let the thoughts go and just "be" . xx


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOPIC - you are going be fine, if u need someone to PM there are some great people here that can help, I also have MSN and AIM if u want to chat on there too, sometimes it's frustrating waiting for a reply when u have som much u need to let out x


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey robsy, how are you???

thanks for replying, it is really scary!!! iive been feeling it really bad the last couple of days....ive been crying constantly, i just feel desperate.

i want to get better for my daughter.
how long have you had dp??

anna xx


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey robsy,

thanks for replying!!
ive been feeling this really bad for the last couple of days, and its scaring me so much, and ive also got really bad brain fog and feel soooo far away from everything..do you get that????

how are you and how long have you had dp/dr???

anna xx


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Anna 

The crying helps I have to admit, sometimes you just feel so helpless! The thing is you can't force yourself with this, I know how bad you want to get better for your daughter but you CAN still be a fantasic mum even with Dp. There is a guy on the forum here called Mark who is such an amazing guy, so bloody positive!! He has wonderful children and is such a great Dad to them, he has had DP for 30+ years.

Maybe you can use some little mantras for yourself. "Doesnt matter where I am right now, aslong as Im here with my daughter" just something that will help you, mantras are great i can help you with some if you like.

I 'm well thanks for asking  I have had dp for nearly 2 years now, and Dr 24/7. A lot of people here have. You CAN receover from it though, have you any ideas as to what may have caused it? xx


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey robsy, yeh i have facebook account
my name is anna norman..........


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hey anna, there are loads of anna normans ahahah, is it the one with a baby for the profile pic? a very cute one at that


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeh its the one with the baby pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

great i added you!! i miss myself too, x


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Anna, I am going through the same exact thing right now. Although I have had dp/dr for over 2 years. Got it right after my daughter was born. Which sucks. Things do get better as hard as it is to believe. I actually felt loads better at one point where dp didn't bother me that much at all then a few stressful things have occurred lately so I am back at square one. I have facebook as well if you would like to chat sometime. Wish you the best!


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey dreamingoflife

thankyou for your reply,
i was just about to post a new topic on here because i need some reassurance today, i feel absolutley out of it, i dont know what to do anymore....this is HORRIBLE.

im looking around my house now and thinking "where am i" and i cant recognise my own bloody daughter, she feels like a stranger.
my head feels like it has a blockage in it, and i feel like the whole world is in my head, and im sooooo far away from it.
im getting desperate now.

do you ever feel suicidal?? i do at the moment...and i hate this feeling
for me this is a 100 times worse than it was a year ago.
could you add me on facebook? my name is anna norman, and the pic is a baby pic...

thanks for listening....
xx


----------

